# Hypnotizing my rabbits, is it bad?



## acjb007 (Feb 5, 2009)

Saw a guy in the paper called the rabbit whisperer. He puts rabbits into a relaxed state before op's or being examined so they don't get stressed. Thought I'd try what he did and.........it works!!! Might sound cruel ( I hope it's not) but all I did was gently stroke my rabbits until calm then gently turn them on their back and massage their front legs and then they go all relaxed and calm. One even falls asleep instantly. Afterwards she is all happy as if shes had a deep sleep. I was just a bit concerned by turning them on their backs it might restrict their breathing as they become relaxed so fast. Seen video's on youtube

YouTube - Hypnosis for bunnies. Hypnotize rabbit with Wendi Friesen,

of people doing the same thing.

have you done it? Don't want to do it if it's putting them at risk.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Its cruel it puts the rabbit in a state of extreme fear, thats why they look relaxed. Its a survival defence they go limp and relaxed so the fox or dog will think the rabbit is dead nad relax thier grip giving the rabbit a chance to bolt. 

I know some breeders use this as a way of clipping nails and generally checking bunnies bellies but these rabbits have had this done to them since birth and are used to it whereas the average person hearing about it and trying it themselves on their own pet rabbit can put the rabbit under a lot of stress.


----------

